# UGA is in Tech's head



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out this article from the AJC.  Tech is spending some of the player's bowl money allowance on rings celebrate the victory over UGA.  

I'll go ahead and tell you that I bleed red and black.  I fully understand what it is like to have a big rival beat you most of the time (the Gators).

I'd like to hear if you guys think this is a bit over the top?  I've never heard of a team getting a ring for a regular season victory and a three point one at that.  I think it is pretty silly.


*Tech players to commemorate win over Georgia with ring
By KEN SUGIURA*
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Monday, December 29, 2008

Georgia Tech has figured out another way to remember its win over Georgia.

As part of its bowl bounty, Tech is giving each player a ring. Coach Paul Johnson left the design of ring to the team’s seniors. He said the seniors decided to include the score of the Georgia game, 45-42, in the ring’s design. The win snapped a seven-game losing streak to the Bulldogs.

“We could give them $180 or something like that and then they’d spend it,” Johnson said. “Or you could give them that ring and they’ll have it 10 years from now.”

Bowls are allowed to give players $500 worth of gifts. The schools are allowed to also give gifts worth up to $350. Tech is giving players the ring and a $170 gift card.

The Chick-fil-A bowl gave each player a watch and a $300 Best Buy gift card.

Linebacker Kyle Jackson had already used his gift card to buy an iPod Touch and headphones. Center Dan Voss and A-back Roddy Jones said they planned to buy video game systems. Linebacker Travis Chambers bought a GPS navigation system for his mother, Jackson said.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2008)

I think that's great, however, to be complete, they need to buy six nose rings to wear in their noses to celebrate the beat downs they received before the victory.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I think that's great, however, to be complete, they need to buy six nose rings to wear in their noses to celebrate the beat downs they received before the victory.


 



That win was like winning a National Championship..


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 30, 2008)

*I think its*

similiar to the endzone dance richt pulled at florida.  Keep it fresh in the players mind and make them expect to to beat UGA.  I hope it works as well as the endzone dance did this year in jacksonville.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 30, 2008)

The team was proud of snapping a long losing streak. They had a lot of pride in that. New coach, new offense, new dedication that paid off in a game they had come to think of as a loss. I see no problem with a ring to commemorate that achievement. It was a hard fought game on both sides and the winner is rightly proud of the accomplishment.


----------



## USAFpredator (Dec 30, 2008)

The ring is not to commemorate the uga game specifically, it's for the season as a whole, but the seniors decided on the design and the score from the uga game was one thing they wanted incorporated.  so yeah, it's a big deal to them but the ring isn't for that purpose alone.  the headline is misleading.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

USAFpredator said:


> The ring is not to commemorate the uga game specifically, it's for the season as a whole, but the seniors decided on the design and the score from the uga game was one thing they wanted incorporated.  so yeah, it's a big deal to them but the ring isn't for that purpose alone.  the headline is misleading.



Exactly. I think they included the Georgia score just for the seniors. CPJ isn't consumed with Georgia or the least bit intimidated, I'll assure you.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

rings for a single game would be kinda stupid, imo. 

however, one for an entire season in which they reached a lot of goals would not be.  beating uga capped off what was already a very nice season way beyond most peoples' expectations so I can understand incorporating the UGA score into the ring, especially since the seniors (who obviously had not beaten UGA) designed it.


----------



## USAFpredator (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe that uga retired a players number because he beat tech to end an 8 year drought.  I think that's a little more significant than a ring.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly. I think they included the Georgia score just for the seniors. CPJ isn't consumed with Georgia or the least bit intimidated, I'll assure you.



I disagree with CPJ not being consumed by UGA.  They had the words "Beat UGA" painted on their weightroom wall.  When Johnson first addressed the crowd at the Tech baseketball game last year, his words were," To H*** with UGA."  

There is no doubt UGA is in Tech's head.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

LET WE NOT FORGET that UGA RETIRED A JERSEY FOR THE GUY WHO SCORED THE TOUCHDOWN TO BREAK THE 8 GAME WIN STREAK AGAINST TECH.  SO CALM DOWN DAWG FANS.  GA ALSO SOLD A HIGHLIGHT TAPE WHEN THEY BROKE THE TENN STREAK.  TENN WAS 2-3 AT THAT TIME.  I DON'T THINK TECH IS GOING TO RETIRE RODDY'S JERSEY BECAUSE OF ONE GAME, BUT GA DID.


----------



## USAFpredator (Dec 30, 2008)

> There is no doubt UGA is in Tech's head.



Well it IS a rivalry.  Are the Florida and Tech games not important to uga people?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

GMARK said:


> When Johnson first addressed the crowd at the Tech baseketball game last year, his words were," To H*** with UGA."



This is the traditional saying at GT.

q. "What's the good word?"

a. "To h**l with Georgia."

q. "How bout them dogs?"

a. "P**s on 'em."

Its a cheer, he didn't just come up with it on his own.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 30, 2008)

rings for a season in which you didnt even play for a conference championship?...but you beat ga....by the skin on your teeth....dont really understand why somebody would want a ring for all that.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> rings for a season in which you didnt even play for a conference championship?...but you beat ga....by the skin on your teeth....dont really understand why somebody would want a ring for all that.



Yeah, in a season where you were predicted to only go 3-9 with your first year head coach, let alone beat the preseason national champion Georgia Bulldogs. Who would want a ring commemorating that?


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah, in a season where you were predicted to only go 3-9 with your first year head coach, let alone beat the preseason national champion Georgia Bulldogs. Who would want a ring commemorating that?



not me,,,thats just my opinion, im not saying its right or wrong and im not taking anything away from tech because they had a great year,,,but me personally i wouldnt want a ring unless i earned it in a championship or some other type of significant game like a bowl maybe. but thats just how i am...i played with many of guys that were like the tech players. Wanting to get shirts made when we took out two #1's. Im sure there are players on Techs team that are all for the rings and im sure theyre are players that think its dumb too.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, this qualifies as "gerbel gay".  Does this come with one of those commemorative plates or coins?

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> Im sure there are players on Techs team that are all for the rings and im sure theyre are players that think its dumb too.



agreed.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 30, 2008)

I think its sweet...........


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> LET WE NOT FORGET that UGA RETIRED A JERSEY FOR THE GUY WHO SCORED THE TOUCHDOWN TO BREAK THE 8 GAME WIN STREAK AGAINST TECH.  SO CALM DOWN DAWG FANS.  GA ALSO SOLD A HIGHLIGHT TAPE WHEN THEY BROKE THE TENN STREAK.  TENN WAS 2-3 AT THAT TIME.  I DON'T THINK TECH IS GOING TO RETIRE RODDY'S JERSEY BECAUSE OF ONE GAME, BUT GA DID.



do you realize that was 52 years ago......


----------



## JR-88 (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess it just tops off GT's season goal.  The way I understood it was that Tech's ONLY goal of the season was to beat UGA.  Obviously they had a better year than expected but I think it's pretty sad that that was there primary goal which it seems to be every year.  The Tech game is important to UGA but I don't think it is any where near as significant to a UGA fan as it is to a Tech fan.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

JR-88 said:


> I guess it just tops off GT's season goal.  The way I understood it was that Tech's ONLY goal of the season was to beat UGA.  Obviously they had a better year than expected but I think it's pretty sad that that was there primary goal which it seems to be every year.  The Tech game is important to UGA but I don't think it is any where near as significant to a UGA fan as it is to a Tech fan.



it was pretty significant in 2001.  stick around, it'll be pretty significant to you again real soon.


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> That win was like winning a National Championship..



Don't flatter yourself!


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

GMARK said:


> " To H*** with UGA."
> 
> There is no doubt UGA is in Tech's head.



I do not know about your statement, but one thing is for sure. Tech was in UGA's secondary all day running wild and over pups when they played. I am not a fan of either, just stating the obvious facts that i witnessed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to be nice and say that this is a little much.  Rings?  Seriously?  Wow.  I agree that there are probably Tech players who think it's dumb too.  They're right.  Rivalries are definitely a big deal.  I was very, very, happy when we beat Floorda last year.  I was pumped.  But if we had gotten rings made with "Beat Florida." or something on them I would have thought that was retarded.  I mean they hired PJ to beat us but rings?  It's a little crazy in my opinion.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm going to be nice and say that this is a little much.  Rings?  Seriously?  Wow.  I agree that there are probably Tech players who think it's dumb too.  They're right.  Rivalries are definitely a big deal.  I was very, very, happy when we beat Floorda last year.  I was pumped.  But if we had gotten rings made with "Beat Florida." or something on them I would have thought that was retarded.  I mean they hired PJ to beat us but rings?  It's a little crazy in my opinion.



Good post Dawg.  My point exactly.  

Hats off to Tech for winning.  They won a hard fought battle.  My post was not intended to take away from their win.  Those guys earned it.  But my opinion hasn't changed.  Giving away rings for winning one regular season game is over the top.  Never heard of a big time college football program doing anything like that.  I still think it is silly.

It is sort of like the old saying," When you score a touchdown, act like you've been there before."


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Black, I don't care how long ago it was.  Tech makes rings for beating GA.  Yes, it is over the top.  But, not NEAR as over the top of retiring a guys jersey who scored the final TD to break an 8 year streak.  Which is worse????  GA got beat by lowly Tech.  If they don't get some players on D it will continue to happen.  Alot of you dawg fans on here didn't think the "Dance" was retarted, but I'd rather have a ring than act like a bunch of classless idiots.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2008)

*At least . . .*



South GA Dawg said:


> I'm going to be nice and say that this is a little much.  Rings?  Seriously?  Wow.  I agree that there are probably Tech players who think it's dumb too.  They're right.  Rivalries are definitely a big deal.  I was very, very, happy when we beat Floorda last year.  I was pumped.  But if we had gotten rings made with "Beat Florida." or something on them I would have thought that was retarded.  I mean they hired PJ to beat us but rings?  It's a little crazy in my opinion.



Tech players won't be selling there's on ebay 

UGA - preseason #1 to #2 in the state


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Alot of you dawg fans on here didn't think the "Dance" was retarted, but I'd rather have a ring than act like a bunch of classless idiots.



Cha Ching !!!!!!!

We have a winner !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Black, I don't care how long ago it was.  Tech makes rings for beating GA.  Yes, it is over the top.  But, not NEAR as over the top of retiring a guys jersey who scored the final TD to break an 8 year streak.  Which is worse????  GA got beat by lowly Tech.  If they don't get some players on D it will continue to happen.  Alot of you dawg fans on here didn't think the "Dance" was retarted, but I'd rather have a ring than act like a bunch of classless idiots.



Is this like one of those things where you can get a commemorative issue of Sports Illustrated with the purchase of a replica ring?

The Dawgs did the dance in the first quarter....Then smashed FLA.  Tech won by 3 points.  Speaking of classless idiots, is Joe Hamilton out of jail yet?

Red


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

GMARK said:


> It is sort of like the old saying," When you score a touchdown, act like you've been there before."



Exactly GMARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7X8aoBaqDQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7X8aoBaqDQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Black, I don't care how long ago it was.  Tech makes rings for beating GA.  Yes, it is over the top.  But, not NEAR as over the top of retiring a guys jersey who scored the final TD to break an 8 year streak.  Which is worse????  GA got beat by lowly Tech.  If they don't get some players on D it will continue to happen.  *Alot of you dawg fans on here didn't think the "Dance" was retarted, but I'd rather have a ring than act like a bunch of classless idiots*.



HAHAHA you seriously think that? Thats great Trout. I got a good chuckle from that! You are compairing this to A SINGLE PLAY over the course of an ENTIRE season. Just admit it, beating UGA is the best thing a Techie can ever wish for......dont believe me? THEN WHY ORDER RINGS??? 

And why do you keep mentioning Sapp's retired jersey? Theron Sapp was also an All Conference FB, as well as a team captain. HE WAS ALSO THE #2 & #3 RUSHER IN THE SEC in consecutive years, as a FB. I think his jersey being retired 50 years ago has more justification that a dang ring for beating a UGA team that ALL OF YALL claim to be overrated, every year. If we are SO overrated, why do you order freaking rings for beating us? Because that is Techs #1 goal of the season....BEAT THE DAWGS


----------



## EVL LS1 (Dec 30, 2008)

i got my ring ordered.... haha jk


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

JR-88 said:


> I guess it just tops off GT's season goal.  The way I understood it was that Tech's ONLY goal of the season was to beat UGA. .




I doubt very seriously that was there ONLY goal

but it was definately one of the ones they were able to reach.

i think it's hilarious that a lot of yall UGA fans on here bust Tech for having a goal to beat their in state rivals. Yall act like UGA is significant in the sec picture or the national picture


DELUSIONAL SUMS IT UP BEST


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

ITS A BOWL RING FIRST AND FOREMOST, NOT A "BEAT UGA" RING

that isnt the first GT ring that has the UGA score on it.... I have seen them from other seasons as well...its kind of a tradition that the media doesnt know about... besides UGA was preseason #1 and GT was picked to finish 3-9...


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

They let Hamilton out a long time ago to make room for all the Dawg players.  Why keep one when you can get half a team.

Smoke, so they would've retired a guy who finished 2 or 3 in rushing in their conference.  BOY, GA is in alot worse shape than I thought if that was the case.  GET OVER IT BOYS, YOU GOT WHOOPED ON YOUR HOME FIELD BY THE RED HEADED STEP CHILD OF THE STATE.  AND IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN AGAIN IF THE DAWGS DON'T LEARN TO TACKLE.  The rings are gay, everyone knows that, but for GA to talk negative about it with all the gimmicks they used last year??? COME ON!  Blackout I /  Blackout II/ "The Dance"/  Gay Pride Rainbow Uniforms=they used them all.  So lay off Tech for buying rings for their season and get yourself a defense with all those TOP 5 Recruiting classes you got.  Or the dawgs actually might want to go get a TOP Running back in the state like Dwyer and Jones.  Oh, that's right you got Caleb "I can't pass High School" King.  That's working out good for you guys.  Better luck next year.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Is this like one of those things where you can get a commemorative issue of Sports Illustrated with the purchase of a replica ring?
> 
> The Dawgs did the dance in the first quarter....Then smashed FLA.  Tech won by 3 points.  Speaking of classless idiots, is Joe Hamilton out of jail yet?
> 
> Red


Joe isnt a classless idiot but he did screw up and yes he is out of jail... I would say a classless idiot is terrell owens


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Chadair, they don't set beating Florida as a goal, because they know it's unattainable.  Unless it's a Dancing contest!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Is this like one of those things where you can get a commemorative issue of Sports Illustrated with the purchase of a replica ring?
> 
> The Dawgs did the dance in the first quarter....Then smashed FLA.  Tech won by 3 points.  Speaking of classless idiots, is Joe Hamilton out of jail yet?
> 
> Red



But Tech won. The mutts lost. 

And you have no room calling anyone an idiot. But it does take one to know one, I guess.


----------



## JR-88 (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe UGA should retire Reggie Ball's jersey since he was our best player for four years in a row!


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Red, you like to talk about games in first half/second half scenarios.  Would you not call the second half of the Tech/GA game Tech SMASHING GA?


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

JR-88. I can't believe they haven't done it yet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

Look this is all I'm saying.  Getting rings made for a regular season victory just looks dumb.  It just is what it is.  Yall can spin it any way you want.  That's fine.  You can say that us dancing in the end zone was was dumber if you want but not too many people would agree.  Tech and Florida fans are the only ones that would say that.

If we had gotten rings made after beating yal after your last winning streak, yall and everybody else on here would be on that for a freaking month talking about how stupid it is and talking about how desperate we are.  And if we had done that yall would have been RIGHT.  I'm sorry, I'm not disrespecting you Tech fans, your school, or mnimizing what was a great first season under PJ.  I'm just saying that this looks really lame and is kind of funny.  Yall know that you would say the same thing if the situation were reversed.  If you try to say that you wouldn't then you aren't being honest.

The fact that some of yall keep using the fact that we were preseason number one just makes it even worse.  Yall had a great season and beat us straight up and I tip my hat to you on that.  But there is no way to turn this around where it doesn't look lame.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> ITS A BOWL RING FIRST AND FOREMOST, NOT A "BEAT UGA" RING
> 
> that isnt the first GT ring that has the UGA score on it.... I have seen them from other seasons as well...its kind of a tradition that the media doesnt know about... besides UGA was preseason #1 and GT was picked to finish 3-9...



Ummmm...Tech hasn't won a bowl game this year.  I'm glad UGA doesn't do stuff like that when we beat Tech.  Heck, our players would almost have a complete set of brass knuckles!



troutman34 said:


> Chadair, they don't set beating Florida as a goal, because they know it's unattainable.  Unless it's a Dancing contest!



47-37-2?

I bet 59-36-5 hits closer to home though.



dutchman said:


> But Tech won. The mutts lost.
> 
> And you have no room calling anyone an idiot. But it does take one to know one, I guess.



I know you.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Red, the only thing that hits close to home is 45-42.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Red, the only thing that hits close to home is 45-42.



I'll take 7-1 over 1-7 all day.

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Ummmm...Tech hasn't won a bowl game this year.  I'm glad UGA doesn't do stuff like that when we beat Tech.  Heck, our players would almost have a complete set of brass knuckles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



national titles 4 vs. 2
1980 vs 1990


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> But there is no way to turn this around where it doesn't look lame.


...to you

everyone's entitled to their opinion


----------



## ACguy (Dec 30, 2008)

That video is funny . They look like a bunch of 3 year olds old there . The ring could state for state champions. GT is the best team in GA this year and there win over UGA is what made them the best team in GA. I am not a fan of either team and I wanted UGA to beat  GT. But UGA dancing around like 3 year olds just because they scored a TD is worst then getting a ring for being the best team in the state .


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

Techies,

Your comments on this thread confirm my thoughts about most Techies. 

Enjoy this year.  Bask in the three point victory.  Admire your "we finally beat UGA after 7 tries" ring.  When it is all said and done, you are still Tech and UGA is in your head.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> ...to you
> 
> everyone's entitled to their opinion



Very true.  But be honest, if we had done the same thing after beating Florida last year or after breaking the streak that yall had on us when CMR showed up, what would you and most Tech fans have thought about it?

Seriously now, what would yall have thought?  Yall would have been on here saying something like, "This is just ridiculous.  Typical UGA shenanigans.  They think they've won a NC championship or something."  I'm sure the word delusional would have come up several times.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

ACguy said:


> That video is funny . They look like a bunch of 3 year olds old there . The ring could state for state champions. GT is the best team in GA this year and there win over UGA is what made them the best team in GA. I am not a fan of either team and I wanted UGA to beat  GT. But UGA dancing around like 3 year olds just because they scored a TD is worst then getting a ring for being the best team in the state .



You're a Florida fan aren't you?


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> national titles 4 vs. 2
> 1980 vs 1990




Starting to count like Alabama does now....nice.  Not all of those are recognized smart guy.  How many legit AP unanimous National titles does Tech have?(0).  Just because some jack leg starts a poll and say GT is number 1, doesn't mean they were....

Count AP Poll National Championships since that is the oldest accepted national polling system and see what you come up with.

I'll be waiting for your answer.

Red


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly GMARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7X8aoBaqDQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7X8aoBaqDQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Thanks for the video.  Brings back great memories.  I have a picture in our gameroom of the Dawgs dancing in the endzone.  I seem to remember beating  the Gators by WAY more than 3 after that touchdown.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Alot of you dawg fans on here didn't think the "Dance" was retarted, but I'd rather have a ring than act like a bunch of classless idiots.



I got to thinking about that "classless" comment....What I thought was pretty classless was the GT players ripping out the hedge and stealing it.  Our players don't steal homeless people when we win on the "flats" so why should they steal our hedge? Destroying private property is pretty classless....

Red


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 30, 2008)

Not a UGA or a GT fan, but a college football fan.  

I think calling a college team "state champs" is pretty highschoolish.

I think a ring to celebrate a regular season win over any opponent is stupid.  Win your bowl game, accomplish something worthy, and then celebrate it.

This ring is like saying "We're second class and we know it, but we finally beat the first class team."


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

3 points or 50, it's still an "L".


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> Not a UGA or a GT fan, but a college football fan.
> 
> I think calling a college team "state champs" is pretty highschoolish.
> 
> ...



couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> They let Hamilton out a long time ago to make room for all the Dawg players.  Why keep one when you can get half a team.
> 
> *Smoke, so they would've retired a guy who finished 2 or 3 in rushing in their conference.  BOY, GA is in alot worse shape than I thought if that was the case.  GET OVER IT BOYS, YOU GOT WHOOPED ON YOUR HOME FIELD BY THE RED HEADED STEP CHILD OF THE STATE.  AND IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN AGAIN IF THE DAWGS DON'T LEARN TO TACKLE.  *The rings are gay, everyone knows that, but for GA to talk negative about it with all the gimmicks they used last year??? COME ON!  Blackout I /  Blackout II/ "The Dance"/  Gay Pride Rainbow Uniforms=they used them all.  So lay off Tech for buying rings for their season and get yourself a defense with all those TOP 5 Recruiting classes you got.  Or the dawgs actually might want to go get a TOP Running back in the state like Dwyer and Jones.  Oh, that's right you got Caleb "I can't pass High School" King.  That's working out good for you guys.  Better luck next year.



Well I would rather retire Sapp's jersey than Clint Castleberry's. Who is that? Yea thats what I thought too! Hey he could have won the Heisman....that is if some Ol Boy from UGA didnt take it that year......and if he didnt lose to that UGA team 34-0 to end that year. You seem to be quick to pull out the history books, so have at it

And where did I say we didnt get beat? Have I not accepted it? Well I have. You won. Thats great. Im so happy for you. Hey, why dont yall get rings made saying how you finally beat us again.....


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I got to thinking about that "classless" comment....What I thought was pretty classless was the GT players ripping out the hedge and stealing it.  Our players don't steal homeless people when we win on the "flats" so why should they steal our hedge? Destroying private property is pretty classless....
> 
> Red



Did'nt your pups have to be run off the field in Aweburn years ago for ripping up the TIGER painted at the 50 yard line and fans had to be run off with fire hoses

How do you feel about that? Was that a classy move in your eyes?

I will wait for your answer


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

And as for Caleb King, he's playing behind this guy that is a pretty good back. I cant remember his name, but he sure can run the ball. Maybe that has something to do with your comment of how well it's working out for us......


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

kevina said:


> Did'nt your pups have to be run off the field in Aweburn years ago for ripping up the TIGER painted at the 50 yard line and fans had to be run off with fire hoses
> *
> How do you feel about that? Was that a classy move* in your eyes?
> 
> I will wait for your answer



almost as classy as regular season rings! 

Now Kevin, you aint got nothing better to do than get into a UGA-Tech argument?


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll take 7-1 over 1-7 all day.
> 
> Red


Thats what we tell yall every year


Ol' Red said:


> Starting to count like Alabama does now....nice.  Not all of those are recognized smart guy.  How many legit AP unanimous National titles does Tech have?(0).  Just because some jack leg starts a poll and say GT is number 1, doesn't mean they were....
> 
> Count AP Poll National Championships since that is the oldest accepted national polling system and see what you come up with.
> 
> ...



we've got 2 and hoping for a third in a few weeks. So whats uga's #


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

kevina said:


> Did'nt your pups have to be run off the field in Aweburn years ago for ripping up the TIGER painted at the 50 yard line and fans had to be run off with fire hoses
> 
> How do you feel about that? Was that a classy move in your eyes?
> 
> I will wait for your answer




Don't know....give me a year.  I doubt that happened at Auburn, but I could be wrong.  Yes, that would be classless.

Red


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Red, you are reaching pretty hard now.  Remember there is only one streak now....1 in a row.

GMARK, who's in who's head.  You are getting offended and I believe you started this thread.  

The dawgs got beat by Tech, who cares if it's 3 or 50.  The past five games have been close, but it was still a "W."  Now GA is going to lose Moreno and Stafford and Tech's offense were ALL Fresh/Soph.  Good Luck next year.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't forget about stomping on the "V" at Vandy.  What a POWERHOUSE PROGRAM to beat Vandy at Vandy.  Noone wins at Vandy!


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

every bowl ring I have (3), is just a bowl ring, not indicating the score of the bowl and not wasnt given t ous because we won the bowl. I dont think GT got a ring for the emerald bowl or the blue ice bowl.... not all bowls get rings


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

UGA (as a team) stomped on the GT in the center of our field in 97... i remeber it vividly because it was in the pregame video we watched prior to playing UGA in 98


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Red, you are reaching pretty hard now.  Remember there is only one streak now....1 in a row.
> 
> GMARK, who's in who's head.  You are getting offended and I believe you started this thread.
> 
> The dawgs got beat by Tech, who cares if it's 3 or 50.  The past five games have been close, but it was still a "W."  Now GA is going to lose Moreno and Stafford and Tech's offense were ALL Fresh/Soph.  Good Luck next year.



Streak - an unbroken series of events.

1 game is not a streak......is this case it's an anomaly.  I sure am glad they didn't use your SAT score for the most recent calculations.

Again, how many unanimous AP National Championships does Tech have again?

Red


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no problem with any team celebrating a win, no matter where they dance or stomp around or take hedges.  I do have a problem with the way some act when scoring a TD or dance like a bunch of morons after a TD in the FIRST QUARTER!  OR any quarter for that.  Act like you've been there before, high five your teammates (who are on the field with you) and get back to the sideline or huddle.  I mean half the GA football team has been in jail before and when they get arrested for the second and third times they just put themselves into the police car, no scenes made.  That is how they should act when scroing a TD.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Don't know....give me a year.  I doubt that happened at Auburn, but I could be wrong.  Yes, that would be classless.
> 
> Red



Happened back in the late 80s I believe. I had a T-Shirt that read, Nothing stinks like a wet Dawg.  Here ya go Red, found the video .......

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bguqaaIRRqs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bguqaaIRRqs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

GA couldn't even split a NT.  Now that's funny.  They must really have a POWERHOUSE PROGRAM when they can't even SPLIT a Title.  EVEN TECH SPLIT A TITLE!!!!!!


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Red, you are reaching pretty hard now.  Remember there is only one streak now....1 in a row.
> 
> GMARK, who's in who's head.  You are getting offended and I believe you started this thread.
> 
> The dawgs got beat by Tech, who cares if it's 3 or 50.  The past five games have been close, but it was still a "W."  Now GA is going to lose Moreno and Stafford and Tech's offense were ALL Fresh/Soph.  Good Luck next year.



I'm not really sure what you meant by your post.  I think my point is understood.  

I never said I was offended.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> GA couldn't even split a NT.  Now that's funny.  They must really have a POWERHOUSE PROGRAM when they can't even SPLIT a Title.  EVEN TECH SPLIT A TITLE!!!!!!



You are abolutely right! We got to sit at the top of the pile all by our lonesome.  Thanks for clearing that up for everyone.

UGA - 1980 AP Poll UNANIMOUS National Champions

Red


----------



## dutchman (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I know you.



And I know you, too.


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> almost as classy as regular season rings!
> 
> Now Kevin, you aint got nothing better to do than get into a UGA-Tech argument?



I cannot sit and watch you guys throw stuff out there which you were guilty of yourself



Ol' Red said:


> Don't know....give me a year.  I doubt that happened at Auburn, but I could be wrong.  Yes, that would be classless.
> 
> Red




Maybe this will jog your memory:

It was 1986, UGA beats AWEBURN with their 2nd string QB due to James Jackson attending his grandmother’s funeral. (That was the infamous hose game.) 

UGA fans jumped the fences and stormed the 50 yard line and started tearing up the grass which had the Tiger painted on it. In the process of storming the field the hedges were destroyed. Security could not clear the field, so on this cold night Aweburn turned on the water canons located at each corner of the field to attempt to get the wild pups off of the field and STOP THE CLASSLESS DESTRUCTION OF PROPERTY!
 Another pup jumped the fence falling into one of the water canons swinging it around and spraying the civil pups that remained in their seating section.

RED, I hope this helps you!


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

kevina said:


> I cannot sit and watch you guys throw stuff out there which you were guilty of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, that is pretty classless.  What was funny about the whole thing to me was that there were more Tech fans in Athens for that game than any of the home games.

Red


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Happened back in the late 80s I believe. I had a T-Shirt that read, Nothing stinks like a wet Dawg.  Here ya go Red, found the video .......



it was like seperating two dogs with a garden hose


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Well, that is pretty classless.  What was funny about the whole thing to me was that there were more Tech fans in Athens for that game than any of the home games.
> 
> Red



I appreciate you now looking at another angle of attack


----------



## ACguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> 47-37-2?
> 
> I bet 59-36-5 hits closer to home though.



Whats 47-37-2 the all time record of UF vs GA? The only record that matters is what they did in your life time.  And in your life time UF leads UGA 18-10 and has 1 more national title. If all time matters most to you then you will admit that UGA does not even belong on the same field with teams like Bama , OSU , Mich , ND , Min , Pit , Yale , Princeton and Harvard?  



South GA Dawg said:


> You're a Florida fan aren't you?



Yes


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> it was like seperating two dogs with a garden hose


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

is it funny to anybody else that other teams join in to try and bash UGA when this was clearly between UGA-GT.....

just goes to show that EVERYBODY wants to be better than UGA.....I feel a little proud


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

ACguy said:


> Whats 47-37-2 the all time record of UF vs GA? The only record that matters is what they did in your life time.  And in your life time UF leads UGA 18-10 and has 1 more national title. If all time matters most to you then you will admit that UGA does not even belong on the same field with teams like Bama , OSU , Mich , ND , Min , Pit , Yale , Princeton and Harvard?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



AHHHH another gayterd.....wonderful.

UGA has a winning record against:
OSU
Yale
Notre Dame

Losing records against:
Bama
Pitt
Harvard

UGA has NEVER PLAYED:
Minnesota
Princeton

Where did you get your numbers from?

Yes, 47-37-2 is the records against the jean short crew....I mean if you want to talk about lifetime stats.

Red


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> is it funny to anybody else that other teams join in to try and bash UGA when this was clearly between UGA-GT.....
> 
> just goes to show that EVERYBODY wants to be better than UGA.....I feel a little proud



Not bash UGA, just call them out on many hypocritical post they throw out here in hopes that no one will call them out on

As far as being better than UGA, the outside parties that posted are BAMA and UF fans And we all know BAMA and UF are better than UGA, it was proven on the field this year


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

kevina said:


> Not bash UGA, just call them out on many hypocritical post they throw out here in hopes that no one will call them out on
> 
> As far as being better than UGA, the outside parties that posted are BAMA and UF fans And we all know BAMA and UF are better than UGA, it was proven on the field this year



I can agree with some of that. Yes, many hypocritical posts are thrown out there, but this was not one of them. Tech had rings made with the UGA score on them. UGA has never done that over a Tech game....we dont have enough fingers for that  Now as for whether or not it was classless and who did what to who and when they did it and where, I could care less

yes Bama and UF beat us this year. Congrats to you as well. Enjoy it. But it shows that you will do whatever you can to 1-up UGA. That speaks volumes for our program!


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> What I thought was pretty classless was the GT players ripping out the hedge and stealing it.  Destroying private property is pretty classless....
> 
> Red



A pup grasping at straws was the one that diverted the thread to property destruction I believe I have gotten him back in check



BlackSmoke said:


> I can agree with some of that. Yes, many hypocritical posts
> 
> yes Bama and UF beat us this year. Congrats to you as well. Enjoy it. But it shows that you will do whatever you can to 1-up UGA. That speaks volumes for our program!



If by you feeling that way makes you feel good, it is OK by me


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i figured as much


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm the first to admit that losing 7 in a row is embarrassing.  I was at every game and I hated every second of it.  I also don't think winning one game is necessarily a changing of the guard.  But, if you can look at it objectively and disregard all of the lame excuses from both sides we'll see one team that greatly overacheived this past season and one that greatly underacheived.  You'll see one team that was preseason #1 and you'll see another that was preseason #80, right behind Duke.  You'll see one team with a brand new coach and a brand new offensive system, and you'll see another team that has been at or near the top of the SEC for 8 years now.  You'll see one team that will be doing really good to get a top 25 recruiting class and you'll see one team that is disappointed if they are not top 10.  You'll also see one team who is losing at least 2 of it 3 best players, if not all 3 of them, and you'll see one who is returning 19 of 22 starters.  The you'll see that the team that is on the short end of the stick in everyone of those comparisons went into the other teams' house and came away with a W.

Even in our worst of stretches under Gailey the GT/UGA game was almost always (except for 1 year) a close game that often came down to a play here or there.

You lose to a team for 7 years in a row then it becomes a big deal to beat them.  That much is obvious.  But, if anything, I think this thread and others have also proven that GT is back in UGA's head as well.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm the first to admit that losing 7 in a row is embarrassing.  I was at every game and I hated every second of it.  I also don't think winning one game is necessarily a changing of the guard.  But, if you can look at it objectively and disregard all of the lame excuses from both sides we'll see one team that greatly overacheived this past season and one that greatly underacheived.  You'll see one team with a brand new coach and a brand new offensive system, and you'll see another team that has been at or near the top of the SEC for 8 years now.  You'll see one team that will be doing really good to get a top 25 recruiting class and you'll see one team that is disappointed if they are not top 10.  You'll also see one team who is losing at least 2 of it 3 best players, if not all 3 of them, and you'll see one who is returning 19 of 22 starters.
> 
> Even in our worst of stretches under Gailey the GT/UGA game was almost always (except for 1 year) a close game that often came down to a play here or there.
> 
> You lose to a team for 7 years in a row then it becomes a big deal to beat them.  That much is obvious.  But, if anything, I think this thread and others have also proven that GT is back in UGA's head as well.



Great post Doc !!!!!!!! Dawgs want to talk Tech instead of their game with Michigan State in a few days.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

Very good post Doc and I agree with it for the most part. But as for having GT in our heads, I dont know that I would go that far. I would say most of us are trying to level the GT folks' heads if anything. Yes we greatly underachieved and ya'll did the exact opposite. But for some of your fans thinking that the shoe is all of a sudden on the other foot, they are wrong. GT had a great year. They beat us at home. But I dont think that paves the way for the GT folks to start screaming about the NEW team they have that will conquer all and submit the world into total domination.....

I know how yall feel about losing to one team over and over again. I have UF as my achilles heel. and your right, once you beat that team it gives you all the confidence in the world....sometimes TOO much, which is what I think the case is here. I hope GT does become a national powerhouse team. Ive said that before and I have no problem saying it again. I want to play the best teams in the nation on a regular basis. Maybe thats just me though


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

ACguy said:


> Whats 47-37-2 the all time record of UF vs GA? The only record that matters is what they did in your life time.  And in your life time UF leads UGA 18-10 and has 1 more national title. If all time matters most to you then you will admit that UGA does not even belong on the same field with teams like Bama , OSU , Mich , ND , Min , Pit , Yale , Princeton and Harvard?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



Then since you are a Gator fan then I rest my case.  You HATE UGA.  No matter how many times yall beat us, no matter how much yall try and act like we don't matter, you hate us.  I know because even though we beat Tech regularly, it's still a big deal.  It never gets to a point where it just doesn't matter.  Now, in light of all that, I really don't see where you or any other Gator is capable of weighing in on ANYTHING pertaining to UGA with even a little objectivity.   I think the very fact that you are a UF fan and felt the need to get involved in an argument between UGA and Tech fans just proves my point.

What I'm getting at is, you aren't helping Tech's case any by agreeing with what they say.  It doesn't lend any validity to their argument.  It really just pokes holes in it.  Don't get me wrong, I understand completely.  Nobody hates UF more than me.



What I'


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Yes, 47-37-2 is the records against the jean short crew....I mean if you want to talk about lifetime stats.
> 
> Red




wrong it's 38-46-2


http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/div_ia/sec/florida/opponents_records.php?teamid=1265


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Great post Doc !!!!!!!! Dawgs want to talk Tech instead of their game with Michigan State in a few days.



Man as obsessed as you are with UGA, you are sure one to talk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm the first to admit that losing 7 in a row is embarrassing.  I was at every game and I hated every second of it.  I also don't think winning one game is necessarily a changing of the guard.  But, if you can look at it objectively and disregard all of the lame excuses from both sides we'll see one team that greatly overacheived this past season and one that greatly underacheived.  You'll see one team that was preseason #1 and you'll see another that was preseason #80, right behind Duke.  You'll see one team with a brand new coach and a brand new offensive system, and you'll see another team that has been at or near the top of the SEC for 8 years now.  You'll see one team that will be doing really good to get a top 25 recruiting class and you'll see one team that is disappointed if they are not top 10.  You'll also see one team who is losing at least 2 of it 3 best players, if not all 3 of them, and you'll see one who is returning 19 of 22 starters.  The you'll see that the team that is on the short end of the stick in everyone of those comparisons went into the other teams' house and came away with a W.
> 
> Even in our worst of stretches under Gailey the GT/UGA game was almost always (except for 1 year) a close game that often came down to a play here or there.
> 
> You lose to a team for 7 years in a row then it becomes a big deal to beat them.  That much is obvious.  But, if anything, I think this thread and others have also proven that GT is back in UGA's head as well.



Good post Doc.  No chest pounding there.  Just a good analysis of the curent state of the rivalry.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm the first to admit that losing 7 in a row is embarrassing.  I was at every game and I hated every second of it.  I also don't think winning one game is necessarily a changing of the guard.  But, if you can look at it objectively and disregard all of the lame excuses from both sides we'll see one team that greatly overacheived this past season and one that greatly underacheived.  You'll see one team that was preseason #1 and you'll see another that was preseason #80, right behind Duke.  You'll see one team with a brand new coach and a brand new offensive system, and you'll see another team that has been at or near the top of the SEC for 8 years now.  You'll see one team that will be doing really good to get a top 25 recruiting class and you'll see one team that is disappointed if they are not top 10.  You'll also see one team who is losing at least 2 of it 3 best players, if not all 3 of them, and you'll see one who is returning 19 of 22 starters.  The you'll see that the team that is on the short end of the stick in everyone of those comparisons went into the other teams' house and came away with a W.
> 
> Even in our worst of stretches under Gailey the GT/UGA game was almost always (except for 1 year) a close game that often came down to a play here or there.
> 
> You lose to a team for 7 years in a row then it becomes a big deal to beat them.  That much is obvious.  But, if anything, I think this thread and others have also proven that GT is back in UGA's head as well.



Great post Doc and right on point.  I agree with Smoke that most of the posts from the UGA fans are trying to bring some of the Tech faithful back to earth.

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

kevina said:


> I cannot sit and watch you guys throw stuff out there which you were guilty of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Kev, due to your deep and genuine concern about the full disclosure of the facts as it pertains to us oh so classless Dawgs I have question for you.

When those super goons in the Bryant-Denny got mad and threw bottles at our players like a bunch of spoiled children last year, where did that rate on your crassometer?

Was that just good spirited fun done in the spirit of competition or did it rate somewhere along the lines of people ripping up hedges and dancing in the end zone?  Just curious.  Since you are cool headed, casual observer here looking at it with total objectivity.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> wrong it's 38-46-2
> 
> 
> http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/div_ia/sec/florida/opponents_records.php?teamid=1265



Yes, counting this year UF has lost 46 times to UGA and beat UGA 38 times and tied 2.  You are looking at it correctly as a UF fan...38-46-2.

Red


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

yes I was in Bryant-Denny that day and I remember a few choice words flying along with those bottles! but the same goes on in Sanford, so I have no room to talk


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Kev, due to your deep and genuine concern about the full disclosure of the facts as it pertains to us oh so classless Dawgs I have question for you.
> 
> When those super goons in the Bryant-Denny got mad and threw bottles at our players like a bunch of spoiled children last year, where did that rate on your crassometer?
> 
> Was that just good spirited fun done in the spirit of competition or did it rate somewhere along the lines of people ripping up hedges and dancing in the end zone?  Just curious.  Since you are cool headed, casual observer here looking at it with total objectivity.



I was at that game and just as disgusted with the (bunch of spoiled children) as I was in our lose, and I agree with your description. 

I cannot sit here and let some pound on the Techies about something they were guilty of themselves
You know me "cool headed, casual observer here looking at it with total objectivity."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Great post Doc and right on point.  I agree with Smoke that most of the posts from the UGA fans are trying to bring some of the Tech faithful back to earth.
> 
> Red



and some Tech fans definitely need it, but those are the minority just like there a bunch of boneheadedHeck, at the UGA/GT game I saw a couple of managers for GT down there doing the Florida Gator chomp and it made me mad enough to chew nails.  It took all of my strength not to walk down there and tell them how completely idiotic they were.  Same with last year when the moron Lambda Chi's were playing Rocky Top from their frat house after UGA beat us.  I hate that crap.  I want us to just beat them, smile, and then beat them again next year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> yes I was in Bryant-Denny that day and I remember a few choice words flying along with those bottles! but the same goes on in Sanford, so I have no room to talk



Oh I know Adam.  That was my next point.  There are plenty of goons in Sanford on any given Saturday.  Definitely.  I was trying to set it straight.  It's not like we are somehow worse than they are or that they ar a bunch of little cherubs over there.


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Yes, counting this year UF has lost 46 times to UGA and beat UGA 38 times and tied 2.  You are looking at it correctly as a UF fan...38-46-2.
> 
> Red




you posted that uga has 47 victories

sorry about reversing the order


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and some Tech fans definitely need it, but those are the minority just like there a bunch of boneheadedHeck, at the UGA/GT game I saw a couple of managers for GT down there doing the Florida Gator chomp and it made me mad enough to chew nails.  It took all of my strength not to walk down there and tell them how completely idiotic they were.  Same with last year when the moron Lambda Chi's were playing Rocky Top from their frat house after UGA beat us.  I hate that crap.  I want us to just beat them, smile, and then beat them again next year.



great post


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

kevina said:


> I was at that game and just as disgusted with the (bunch of spoiled children) as I was in our lose, and I agree with your description.
> 
> I cannot sit here and let some pound on the Techies about something they were guilty of themselves
> You know me "cool headed, casual observer here looking at it with total objectivity."



yeah that's you all day long Kev.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and some Tech fans definitely need it, but those are the minority just like there a bunch of boneheadedHeck, at the UGA/GT game I saw a couple of managers for GT down there doing the Florida Gator chomp and it made me mad enough to chew nails.  It took all of my strength not to walk down there and tell them how completely idiotic they were.  Same with last year when the moron Lambda Chi's were playing Rocky Top from their frat house after UGA beat us.  I hate that crap.  I want us to just beat them, smile, and then beat them again next year.



Definitely.  I hate that kind of crap.  When I'm at a game in Athens and some fool starts screaming at the other team or their fans rather than cheering on the Dawgs, it makes me want to tell all where to go.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

You guys want to say its ok to act this way or that way but....
Fact is that its a "rivalry" and one titled "clean old-fashioned hate"..... we dont have any other big rivalries like UGA has UF, and Auburn... UGA is our one stop shop, we dont spread it anywhere else... its ok to be excited to overachieve to beat your rival....


http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/national_championships/nchamps_team.php

_Georgia
2
Georgia Tech
4_


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You lose to a team for 7 years in a row then it becomes a big deal to beat them.  That much is obvious.  But, if anything, I think this thread and others have also proven that GT is back in UGA's head as well.



Keep telling yourself that and click your heels together while you're at it..


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> lets just throw out all the stats before we started watching football because it didnt count if we didnt see it




I'm fine with that but it is amazing when a Florida fan tells UGA fans that Florida owns UGA over the last 20 years, then they want to fall back to the all time wins, which the majority of those wins were not witnessed by hardly anyone that any of us know.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

GMARK said:


> Keep telling yourself that and click your heels together while you're at it..



your the one who started the thread about "GT", and yes UGA is always in my head because I always want to beat them and afterwards I enjoy it


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm fine with that but it is amazing when a Florida fan tells UGA fans that Florida owns UGA over the last 20 years, then they want to fall back to the all time wins, which the majority of those wins were not witnessed by hardly anyone that any of us know.



I was kidding...whats the point of keeping records if no one pays attention to them?


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm fine with that





Predator56 said:


> I was kidding...whats the point of keeping records if no one pays attention to them?




 I know you was, that was the reason I added the "". and I was just showing how they are tryin to deminish some records, but only when it is beneficial to them


----------



## GMARK (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> your the one who started the thread about "GT", and yes UGA is always in my head because I always want to beat them and afterwards I enjoy it



Thanks for reminding me that I started the thread.  I had almost forgotten what it was about after watching it go downhill most of the day.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry I missed all of this, I think I understand now. 
1)  Georgia fans are mad because GT is happy they won. 
2)  GT fans are doing what they always have to... explain the truth (the rings are for the SEASON not ONE game)  which UGA fans ignore.  
3)  Bamma fans are jumping on UGA fans because UGA fans blame GT for something they do as well.
4)  Florida fans are jumping on  UGA fans because UGA only chooses to include years or stats that make them look better (and change these depending on need).

Sounds like I'm back...  man  I missed this place.  HOw has everybody been?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> You guys want to say its ok to act this way or that way but....
> Fact is that its a "rivalry" and one titled "clean old-fashioned hate"..... we dont have any other big rivalries like UGA has UF, and Auburn... UGA is our one stop shop, we dont spread it anywhere else... its ok to be excited to overachieve to beat your rival....
> 
> 
> ...



Good post man.  That makes good sense.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm fine with that but it is amazing when a Florida fan tells UGA fans that Florida owns UGA over the last 20 years, then they want to fall back to the all time wins, which the majority of those wins were not witnessed by hardly anyone that any of us know.



I try not to do that.  I remember when UF was nothing special by anybody's estimation but for most of my life the Gators have been tough.  

The only time I ever bring any of that stuff up is when _some_ Florida fans act like it will ALWAYS be that way as it relates to our rivalry.  Most of the Gators on here are cool and know football but when some orange and blue blow hard starts running his mouth about how UF will always dominate the rivalry I don't mind pointing to the history of our rivalry with UF and other teams as a way to expose that line of thinkng for the homer foolishness that it is.


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Same with last year when the moron Lambda Chi's were playing Rocky Top from their frat house after UGA beat us.


Good Lord, are you serious?  Sure it wasn't Lambda Lambda Lambda?

'Tis a great tune though!


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2008)

GMARK said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I started the thread.  I had almost forgotten what it was about after watching it go downhill most of the day.



Thanks for posting it.  It's been quite entertaining.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 30, 2008)

lets face it, there arent any heated debates over the rice vs. akron series...no is calling toledo and saying nanny nanny boo boo when they get beat by western carolina...

this thread is indeed proof that a rivalry exists..lots of emotion and strong feelings that contradict others... thats why college football is so grand


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> this thread is indeed proof that a rivalry exists..lots of emotion and strong feelings that contradict others... thats why college football is so grand


Yes indeed.  I had no idea how heated this rivalry was until I joined this board.  Seems both are in each others' heads.

And yes, college football is grand.  It sux when your team doesn't make a bowl game after 15 of 16 years... now 15 of 17.

(UT alum/fan)


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> lets face it, there arent any heated debates over the rice vs. akron series...no is calling toledo and saying nanny nanny boo boo when they get beat by western carolina...
> 
> this thread is indeed proof that a rivalry exists..lots of emotion and strong feelings that contradict others... thats why college football is so grand



agreed 100%


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 31, 2008)

I know that Tech is in some of the dawgs heads and they have the AVATAR to PROVE IT!

In all honesty, I am just glad Tech finally won one.  They have had the ball bounce the wrong way over the past few years.  If nothing else, the game this year opened the eyes of some GA fans.  CPJ is the exact opposite of Gailey, I just hope that turns into a streak for Tech over the mutts.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 31, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> You guys want to say its ok to act this way or that way but....
> Fact is that its a "rivalry" and one titled "clean old-fashioned hate"..... we dont have any other big rivalries like UGA has UF, and Auburn... UGA is our one stop shop, we dont spread it anywhere else... its ok to be excited to overachieve to beat your rival....
> 
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> Good post man.  That makes good sense.



It would make a lot more sense if it were correct.  Since the Tech fans don't want to answer it, UGA has 1 unanimous AP national title, Tech has a big goose egg in that stat column.

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> It would make a lot more sense if it were correct.  Since the Tech fans don't want to answer it, UGA has 1 unanimous AP national title, Tech has a big goose egg in that stat column.
> 
> Red



of all of your weak arguments, this is the weakest.

you can go and put all of the qualifiers on it you want, but the fact is that GT is credited with 3 concensus (look up what that means) National Titles and UGA only has one.  The AP is not somehow better than the other concensus NC selectors, and NC's from before 1936 aren't somehow vull and void just because the AP hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 31, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> of all of your weak arguments, this is the weakest.
> 
> you can go and put all of the qualifiers on it you want, but the fact is that GT is credited with 3 concensus (look up what that means) National Titles and UGA only has one.  The AP is not somehow better than the other concensus NC selectors, and NC's from before 1936 aren't somehow vull and void just because the AP hadn't been invented yet.



Predator said 4.  Of all the polling methods used, the AP poll is the oldest recognized.  "Suzzy's Barbour Shoppe Poll" and the likes there of, were done away with for a good reason.  They weren't accurate.  Look at the results in some of those years.  How does a 9-1 team who get crowned #1 over a 10-1 team that won their bowl game?  

I know what concensus means; a general agreement among the members of a given group or community, a synonym of majority.  If that's the road you want to travel on the last "concensus" NT for Tech was 1928. 

Red


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Dec 31, 2008)

*Techie's Head*

At least they can say they have something in there now Just funnin' good luck tonight GT


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Predator said 4.  Of all the polling methods used, the AP poll is the oldest recognized.  "Suzzy's Barbour Shoppe Poll" and the likes there of, were done away with for a good reason.  They weren't accurate.  Look at the results in some of those years.  How does a 9-1 team who get crowned #1 over a 10-1 team that won their bowl game?
> 
> Red



You weren't even alive the only time ugag won an NC and you want to pull out crap like this?

In terms you can understand, "whatever, dude."


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> You weren't even alive the only time ugag won an NC and you want to pull out crap like this?
> 
> In terms you can understand, "whatever, dude."




The last time GT was a "concensus" nation champion you weren't either.

Red


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> It would make a lot more sense if it were correct.  Since the Tech fans don't want to answer it, UGA has 1 unanimous AP national title, Tech has a big goose egg in that stat column.
> 
> Red





Ol' Red said:


> The last time GT was a "concensus" nation champion you weren't either.
> 
> Red



So, you took doc's advice and looked up the word "concensus." Good deal. Wanta correct your post up there now?


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> So, you took doc's advice and looked up the word "concensus." Good deal. Wanta correct your post up there now?



Good thing they didn't use your SAT scores for the most recent results either.  I thought you engineer types were good with numbers?

Which happened MOST recently 1980 or 1928?  My post was spot on.

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Look at the results in some of those years.  How does a 9-1 team who get crowned #1 over a 10-1 team that won their bowl game?
> 
> Red



how does an 11-1-1 team who needed a 5th down to not lose ANOTHER game get a tie with an 11-0-1 team who, along the way, knocked off the #1 team in the country?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I know what concensus means; a general agreement among the members of a given group or community, a synonym of majority.
> Red



in the general sense you are correct but in terms of nCAA football, a concensus national title selector is one who is on the official NCAA list, which the UPI, until its demise, was.  So GT's UPI NC in 1990 is most definitely a concensus national title.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 31, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> how does an 11-1-1 team who needed a 5th down to not lose ANOTHER game get a tie with an 11-0-1 team who, along the way, knocked off the #1 team in the country?




Not sure.  I didn't vote for either of you.  I do know that Colorado was the "concensus" #1 in 1990.

I'm starting to like this "concensus" word.  The NCAA can't have their own definition.  Webster's is what we go by around here.

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> It would make a lot more sense if it were correct.  Since the Tech fans don't want to answer it, UGA has 1 unanimous AP national title, Tech has a big goose egg in that stat column.
> 
> Red


who died and left the AP in charge...the same AP that voted for a documented "5 downs on the goal line colorado?" theysame AP that has named numerous "champs" while other teams finished undefeated that same year..but whatever you say goes... LOL..its your world

Your right everyone has thought the AP system is great, thats why they talk about a playoff every year and have for years.... does AP decide it now or the BCS? If its not the AP, I guess it doesnt count

The AP champ in 1952 was michigan state who finished 9-0 and didnt play in a bowl game. GT finished 11-0, won the SEC and beat undefeated Ole miss in the sugar bowl, I have a hard time believing that under the "BCS" system, michigan state would be the champ... SO i guess we can throw the AP stuff out as well...


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 31, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> who died and left the AP in charge...the same AP that voted for a documented "5 downs on the goal line colorado?" theysame AP that has named numerous "champs" while other teams finished undefeated that same year..but whatever you say goes... LOL..its your world
> 
> Your right everyone has thought the AP system is great, thats why they talk about a playoff every year and have for years.... does AP decide it now or the BCS? If its not the AP, I guess it doesnt count
> 
> The AP champ in 1952 was michigan state who finished 9-0 and didnt play in a bowl game. GT finished 11-0, won the SEC and beat undefeated Ole miss in the sugar bowl, I have a hard time believing that under the "BCS" system, michigan state would be the champ... SO i guess we can throw the AP stuff out as well...



I agree with eveything you just said.  I would love a play off.  In fact, using your rationale, UGA would have been champs in 1946 as well, giving UGA 3 titles.  


Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Not sure.  I didn't vote for either of you.  I do know that Colorado was the "concensus" #1 in 1990.
> 
> I'm starting to like this "concensus" word.  The NCAA can't have their own definition.  Webster's is what we go by around here.
> 
> Red


no, Colorado was the AP #1 and GT was the UPI #1.  Both of those associations are/were Concensus Selectors recognized by the NCAA, so both teams were awarded a "concensus national championship."


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 31, 2008)

When the final votes were counted, Colorado had won their first national champion as voted by the Associated Press. The UPI *coaches* poll, however, saw a shake-up that resulted in Georgia Tech moving to #1 by a total of one point. The deciding vote was cast by Nebraska coach *Tom Osborne, the only coach who had played both teams during the 1990 season. Colorado beat Nebraska 27-12 while Georgia Tech had beaten them in the Florida Citrus Bowl, 45-21.*


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 31, 2008)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> 2) GT fans are doing what they always have to... explain the truth (the rings are for the SEASON not ONE game) which UGA fans ignore.


 
Again, not a UGA fan, so saying this with an unbiased mind.  If a ring is for the *season*, why not have the *season* record on it and the year instead of the score of *one regular season game*?

I remember when trophies/rings/bowl games were rewards for something special.  With 64 teams playing in 32 bowl games, it cheapens the bowl reward somewhat.

Ordering rings for a regular season victory kinda cheapens any type of championship ring - conference/bowl/NC. 

I guess next year everyone who cracks the starting line up will get rings.  And everyone who steps on the practice field will get a letter jacket.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 31, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> Again, not a UGA fan, so saying this with an unbiased mind.  If a ring is for the *season*, why not have the *season* record on it and the year instead of the score of *one regular season game*?
> 
> I remember when trophies/rings/bowl games were rewards for something special.  With 64 teams playing in 32 bowl games, it cheapens the bowl reward somewhat.
> 
> ...



Good post man.  Correct on all points.  A lot of folks won't like it but that's usually what happens when you tell the truth.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 31, 2008)

"He said the seniors decided to include the score of the Georgia game, 45-42, in the ring’s design. The win snapped a seven-game losing streak to the Bulldogs."

What part of this do the UGA fans on here not understand?  The score of the GT-UGA game was "included"... the ring was not made for beating UGA.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 31, 2008)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> "He said the seniors decided to include the score of the Georgia game, 45-42, in the ring’s design. The win snapped a seven-game losing streak to the Bulldogs."
> 
> What part of this do the UGA fans on here not understand?  The score of the GT-UGA game was "included"... the ring was not made for beating UGA.



I completely understand how silly it is.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, if the first half of the CFA Bowl is any indication of the outcome, I guess maybe the seniors at GT knew they had no chance at a bowl championship ring which is why they decided to get one for their victory over UGA.

Just goes to show you that there are several teams out there that can schedule 1 SEC game and win it, but it takes a lot to beat SEC teams on a consistent basis. That's why the SEC is such a tough conference, and well, the ACC is not.

Hopefully LSU holds on and the SEC goes 2-0 against the ACC today! 

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 31, 2008)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> "He said the seniors decided to include the score of the Georgia game, 45-42, in the ring’s design. The win snapped a seven-game losing streak to the Bulldogs."


 
In my profession, we have a saying of "substance over form".  Which basically means that you can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.  

Call it what ever makes you feel good about it.  In substance, the ring celebrates a regular season victory by showing off that score.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 31, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> In my profession, we have a saying of "substance over form".  Which basically means that *you can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig*.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 31, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> In my profession, we have a saying of "substance over form".  Which basically means that you can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.
> 
> Call it what ever makes you feel good about it.  In substance, the ring celebrates a regular season victory by showing off that score.



Well said!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Jan 2, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> "He said the seniors decided to include the score of the Georgia game, 45-42, in the ring’s design. The win snapped a seven-game losing streak to the Bulldogs."
> 
> What part of this do the UGA fans on here not understand?  The score of the GT-UGA game was "included"... the ring was not made for beating UGA.



You will never convince me of that. GT beats the Dawgs one time in the last eight years and the coach buys them a ring!! How pathetic!!!! How about earning one!

But I guess that's the only way they will ever get one! They will never win the ACC !!!!!!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I am extremely sorry GT decided to get the players rings. For all of the GT faithfull I apologize and promise it will not happen again.  I know you guys are feeling left out since you get no rings so we decided (out of the kindness of our hearts) to go around and take up an offering.  We will let you have your pick of the following 3 items.  (just remember you can only chose one)

A)  We will supply each of you with a box of cracker jacks (maybe you will find your own ring)

B)   Boudreaux's pig (Only you guys would think about putting lipstick on livestock... )  eesh I don't wanna know where this quote came from.

C)  The chance to come to Bobby Dodd next year and again walk away from the game with your tails between your legs.


----------



## troutman34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Deerhunter you can still go online and buy a GA Sugar Bowl Ring.  

If you need some help finding it, let me know I'll help you out.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 2, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Deerhunter you can still go online and buy a GA Sugar Bowl Ring.
> 
> If you need some help finding it, let me know I'll help you out.



Good attempt at a jab, but you make a GREAT point. We won SUGAR BOWL CHAMPION rings that year.....not GA STATE CHAMPION rings......


----------



## troutman34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there really any difference?  Neither one was a NC ring or Conference ring.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 2, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Is there really any difference?  Neither one was a NC ring or Conference ring.



touche again my friend, you  me on that one


----------

